# Need Help With Web Logo



## sobrenatural23 (Dec 15, 2009)

If some one can help me design a logo for a website 

this are the specifications 
*Logo should be no larger than 468 pixels wide and 60 pixels tall*
*Logo name is FTA FORUMS.org*
*should require some sort of dish satellite, or dish*


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 16, 2009)

I can help.  Want it animated or the like?  I can get it done tomorrow.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 16, 2009)

I'll try something to help you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: There you go.


----------



## sobrenatural23 (Dec 16, 2009)

MegaAce thanks i really appreciate it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




astrangeone it could be either or both if you like 
i want to see which one would look better


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 16, 2009)

You're welcome.
And that's no problem if his will be better, use his one.


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 18, 2009)

Hers!  Sorry, I'm usually up - but I have a ton of studying to do!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









It's a quick, knock up job, but hope you like it.


----------



## updowners (Dec 18, 2009)

.


----------



## Raika (Dec 18, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> I reckon mine wins


Your paint skills are awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Better than mine at least.


----------



## updowners (Dec 18, 2009)

.


----------

